# حل المسائل الجيولوجية في المراحل الأساسية لعملية التنقيب عن مختلف نماذج التراكيب



## رشيد الخولي (7 فبراير 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/8997696...604____1575___1604___1580___1610___1608_.html


----------

